

Rails 4, Part 1: What’s Changed in Rails 4? - elainejgreen
https://blog.engineyard.com/2013/rails-4-changes

======
ededdeddie38
Great job going over the upcoming changes in Rails 4, that was really the
concise overview I was looking for.

R.I.P 1.8.7

